# Trend T4 Router



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is one of my favorite little routers because it is simple no extra junk to break. I added the M power Trend Crb7 to this router it makes it a very versatile tool I wish it had a MusselChuck that would fit it but alas you cant have everything. I don't keep mine in the box I keep it at the ready so I don't worry about the cord in the box. I used this router a lot on my bench builds it is very strong yet light.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah..
I threw the case away and made a custom router case.
I will post it later.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51526


----------



## Renuraki (Feb 28, 2013)

hi there 
i had one of these routers for about 4 weeks, i can honestly say its the single worst power tool ive used in 10 years.
Its seriously under powered, it makes an incredible amount of noise and the parallel fence is junk.
The T5 router that ive had for 7 years is £100 more expensive but it has never let me down. More than enopugh power to cope with anything ive thrown at it, the fence is micro adjustable and a pleasure to use.
The T4 is a gimic tool.
Sorry
Ive been Joe thanx for listening.


----------

